

Twitter's layout and the Golden Ratio - equilibrium
http://5.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/goldenratio-640.jpg

======
biggfoot
Co-incidence maybe? It is interesting to see this but maybe it wasn't a
conscious choice so much as we being used to seeing things that follow such a
ratio.

------
__float
People sure love to shoehorn the golden ratio onto everything.

